# The Bunnies Have Taken Over...



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 21, 2007)

Well this is officially the first post in my blog of 2007. No new pictures this time (Iknow, I've been slacking).

Pictures to come when I have time!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 21, 2007)

Awww, Mocha is learning, lol. Smart bunnies. They know you're their slave. 
Now, about those pictures...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry, school week! Pictures will have to waituntil next weekend. :tongueI bet none of you ever expected tohave to ask for pictures.... LOL. The only ones I have are some veryodd angled and close up ones of Mocha's fur (his coat color is a littlebit of a mystery... maybe it's been solved now though) and ofme cutting his nails, LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I have some exciting news for everyone. My trio is about to grow again. I will be adding a new doe to my home hopefully as Spices soul mate thanks to everyone who convinced me that rehoming him should be my last option and to try this first.

This is a little background on why Im getting Spice a friend. Around the middle of November I realized Spice was not eating more than half his food. Over the next few weeks he lost over half a pound. I was really concerned but over Christmas break I had a lot more time to spend with him and he started to eat all his food again and he ended up putting back on half the weight he lost. But since school has started again, he has once again lost that weight and is not eating all of his food. I can get him to eat all of it if I spend no less than an hour with him daily just petting him but that is next to impossible during the week with all my classes, tests, homework, and studying. From this I think it is safe to say that he is depressed/lonely and a little upset that I dont have the 2 hours a day I used to spend with him when I was in high school. Since my cage space will be the same for 4 rabbits as it is for 3, adding another will not be any more work and I always have time to make sure their cages are clean.

I have also found what I believe is the perfect match. A 5 year old retired brood Holland Lop from the same breeder I got Zoey from. She has lived with many bucks, including a rather aggressive one. Im hoping this will be a good indication that she will get along with Spice, who is very dominant. I know bonding wont be easy, but I have confidence that I can do it. Her name is BMR&#39;s Venusand she is the sweetest little tri-colored girl you can imagine and she is beyond adorable.

I&#39;ll be posting pictures as soon as I get permission to!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 28, 2007)

Aww she sounds lovely!I&#39;m sorry Spice has been so depressed lately, hopefully he will get on with your new addition. When is she coming home?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

I&#39;m picking her up from a show on Feb. 17. Until then it&#39;s lots of oats and sunflower seeds to keep Spice&#39;s weight on because no matter how down he is, he will always eat his oats.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 28, 2007)

:sunshine:Greedy boy!Can we please have lots of pictures when this little lady gets home?:wink


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

Lucky for you that the weekend I bring her home is the start of my Reading Week break so there will be lots of photos!

I did get some from Shannon last night but I&#39;m waiting for permission to post them to show you guys! She is super cute!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 28, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies[<WBR>/user] wrote: [/b][quote]it&#39;s lots of oats and sunflower seeds to keep Spice&#39;s weight on because no matter how down he is, [/quote]
Oats is good. I know Pebbles would inhale her oats if I didn&#39;t limit the amount I give her. Would you consider Alfalfa? I give that as treats for her. Another thing I do, is that Pebbles gets a combination of three different types of pellets (Oxbow, Sunfresh, and Martins) so her food wouldn&#39;t be so boring.She would eatthe favorite pelletsfirst and leave the Oxbow last (even though they are the most expensive. Talk about spoiled.

Do you have Nutri-Cal? That and papaya tablets always perks up Pebbles appetite.
Maybe Spice is trying to lose some weight, because there is a new girl in his life. :wink

Rainbows! :D*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok this is Venus. For my parents sake, I will be calling her *Uno* which is short so they can remember it! Plus, I really hope she is the _one_ for Spice!

These pictures arecourtesy ofStar Lit Rabbitry:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

Pet_Bunny, he will only eat one brand of pellets, I have tried switching him with no luck. I&#39;ve tried 4 other brands and he wont eat them. Right now he is on an Alfalfa pellet but he likes Timothy hay better than Alfalfa hay so I&#39;ll have to stick to Alfalfa pelelts and Timothy hay.

I&#39;ll just keep spending as much time with him as I can and feeding some extras to get his weight back up. If I have to, I&#39;ll give him more variety in veggies to keep him interested in food and hopefully get him to eat more.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2007)

MBB, she is beautiful. I don&#39;t know how you can wait so long to get her, I&#39;d be going to pick her up. 

I think as soon a Spice sees her he&#39;s going to fall in love.:heartbeat:

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

It will be hard but school, Spice, and all the preparations for her will make it pass a lot faster. Sometimesyouhave to wait for the best things in life, plus, she&#39;s 3.5 hours away and I don&#39;t drive soI have no choice or I&#39;d be driving down next weekend to get her! Only 20 days and counting!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

Spice doesn&#39;t quite realize what&#39;s in store for him!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 28, 2007)

That Spice is really one very "GOOD LOOKIN FELLA"

If you weren&#39;t so far away I would definitely be roaming around your back yard at night Bunny Napping that beauty, well if that case I would be Bunny Napping all of them.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 28, 2007)

:shock:He sure doesn&#39;t look like he&#39;s lost weight in those photos though! You guys would be amazed at how fluffy my boy is for a short haired bunny!

Spice says thanks for the compliments, he is such a cutie and I just love him to bits.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 29, 2007)

Please God....ray: Please Please Please, have Venus be the answer to Spice&#39;s depression. Please Please Please!!!! ray:



(My heart sank when I saw your message entitled Poor Spicers. Whata scare. I hope and pray this works, Dear Heart. God knows how you adore your babies and they adore you.)

:hugositive thoughts heading your way.

Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Haley (Jan 29, 2007)

I dont think Spice will be able to resist this face:






She is so cute! I cant wait to see what happens when you bring her home!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 29, 2007)

I can&#39;t see the pics :saddened

I see a new one in your avatar though and she looks so pretty :woohoo


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 29, 2007)

Carolyn, my heart sank too because I was seriously thinking about rehoming him but others managed to help me past that and I did manage the impossible -- convince my mom Spice needed a friend. If I can get past that hurdle, anything is possible! 

Spice is getting a lot of attention again but it&#39;s getting hard to do it every day. I have mid-terms starting already. So for right now I&#39;ll try to maintain his weight and spirits and maybe hang Uno&#39;s picture in his cage.

Minilops, the pictures should she showing now, maybe it was a glitch?


----------



## Blyre (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Uno will be a wonderful addition to your beautiful bunch and as rabbits go, Spice is a very lucky guy. 

Blyre


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 31, 2007)

I see them now! Oh she is goooooorrrrgusss! I love her little grumpy mouth.

Hollands are so lovely over there. Our miniature lops which are supposed to look just like hollands, aren&#39;t anywhere near as pretty usually.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 1, 2007)

:bunnydance:I just got back from taking my trio to the vet for their check up and I am pleased to say my bunnies are all in good health. My local vet is very good with basic treatment and care and is quite knowledgable in the area although she is not comfortable spaying or treating critical cases I do trust her opinion.

Anyways, she said Mo-mon could stand to lose a little.:embarrassed:He is not going to like that. Zoey&#39;s weight is pretty good. And Spice is a little thin but she agrees that he is most likely depressed and she believes I have it under control as I showed her my weight chart on him from the last few months.

She gave me a huge compliment and said she has never seen 2 such healthy 4 year old bucks in her career, she actually guessed Mocha and Spice to be a year and a halfold.:thud:She was quite surprised when she found out mine are outside bunnies as well. And she thinks my feeding arrangement is great even if Spice isn&#39;t on Oxbow like the others.

So all in all every bunny is well and I was told to not change anything and they should continue to thrive.:yes:I&#39;m so estatic right now!


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 1, 2007)

I&#39;m not surprised! You&#39;re one of the most attentive bunny parents I know!


----------



## Haley (Feb 1, 2007)

Thats great news! Isnt is always wonderful to hear what a great job youre doing? Im always giddy when we go to the vets and get compliments. 

So Spice is all healthy and ready to meet the new lady? Hurray!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 1, 2007)

YAY!! I&#39;m excited for you...your trio is healthy and wondeful...you&#39;re getting Spice a BEAUTIFUL girlfriend...sounds like things are really falling into place!!

Wonderful!!

And...you&#39;re wonderful, too, for all you do for your bunny babies. 

Hugs all around!!

Rosie*


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 1, 2007)

Yup, she said there doesn&#39;t appear to be any reason for him to be losing weight and when I described what was going on she thinks I am right on with the problem, especially considering he put on weight when I had extra time to spend with him. I&#39;m so relieved to hear this, now counting down the days until Uno comes home! (16 days and counting down.)

AlthoughI do have some awesome news on that front as well. Last night when I was filling their feed bowls, Spice was so excited for pellets that he was running up and down the fence binkying, he ate ALL of his food this timetoo. 

I&#39;m on cloud nine right now... just lets not think about that chem test right now and I&#39;ll be fine... LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 2, 2007)

:shock:I just realise I was so excited that I never finished my story!

So here we are in the examination room wating for the vet to come in, I have Mocha and Zoey out of their carrier and running around. The vet comes in and I grabbed Mocha to keep him in the room but Zoey shot out of the door before the vet could say hi, LOL. So we spent a good 10 minutes chasing her around the clinic to catch her, she was binkying like crazy though! Once I caught her, everyone just had to come ooh and ahh over her cute little floppy ears. They were so amazed that I can flip her on her back and she doesn&#39;t fight it since most rabbits they see are a challenge to do that with.

We went back into the room and practically everyone in the vet clinic followed us in to see the other 2. Mocha could have cared less that he was at the vet clinic, he was running to every person he could to get some attention. Spice too was absolutely basking in the attention but he was much happier to sit cuddled in my arms. The vet said she&#39;s never seen a rabbit so happy to be at the vets.:laugh:He&#39;s never had a bad experience with one other than his neuter though!

Zoey on the other hand, when I had her on the counter for her evaluation, she was deperately trying to jump back into my arms. Then again, the last time she was at the vet they had to take her temperature.:shock:She wont trust them ever again.

Anyways, that&#39;s the end of my story now, LOL.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh that would have been so funny to see.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok, a few pictures of Zoey. Mocha was hiding inthe enclosed part and Spice was hiding in his box so maybe some of theboys later!

Sorry about the shadows, they are in the garage andin the garage I have to use flash. :X

_"Did you say treats?!"_






If looks could kill this one sure would have been the end for me. 




















Zoey's got a bit of the cactus butt thing going on, I thinksheis tired of me trying to brush it and pluck the loosehairs.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2007)

She is so gorgeous, even with the cactusbutt! Maybe she's giving you the evil eye because of all theplucking. That is one seriously mad rabbit!:shock:

Can't wait till you get Uno!:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 3, 2007)

OK,I got some pictures!
Spice is a little ticked off with me, lol.:bunnybutt: We had a few daysof really warm weather (temperatures well above freezing) so I movedSpice back out for a few days which was funny in itself. I've neverseen a rabbit so happy in my life. I put him in the end of his hutchand he took off running (keep in mind his hutch is 8' long) then he didthis adorable binky right into the door at the other end. I about diedlaughing when he turned around with this look on his face like he wassaying "who put that there?" :huh

Anyways, I've since moved him back into the garage because since theyhave been inside the garage for so long they have lost a lot of theirwinter fur. He isnt too happy about staying inside. Spice much ratherprefers to be outside in the sunlight and fresh air but having them inthe garage makes it so much easier to care for them when I have longdays at school and I really dont have much choice but to keep him inuntil it warms up again. But I was cleaning out his pen and let himexplore the garage and all was well again. But please excuse his feet-- between the newspaper and the fact that he ran through somemud:foreheadsmack:his feet are pretty dirty.











_"I demand attention NOW!"_





Showing off the great job he did of getting dirty... you know I can puthim outside in dirt and he doesn't manage to get the slightestbitdirty yet he has to run through the one spot that is muddywhen my back is turned.:foreheadsmackThe spot on his chest/chin isnot dirt, that's a marking.)










Mocha enjoying the apple wood.





His infamous one ear pose... and naturally he's eating, lol.





This was a picture of Mocha to start with... and then Zoey got in the way.

























I really can't wait until spring. Things were a little backwards thiswinter with the pair in the hutch and Spice in the run. The run isbigger so rightfully Mocha and Zoey should have been in it but they areso sensitive to other rabbits scents that putting them in the run wouldhave most likely broke their bond and I didn't want that. This summer Ihope to add 3-4 feet to end of the hutch to make it a lot bigger sonext winter they will have more room to play in. I'm also going tobuild another (bigger)insulated box for Spice and his newgirlfriend as the ones we built for that hutch only accommodate onerabbit so I will have a few projects for thespring/summer.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice pictures MBB, I love the grumpy one ofZoey!:laugh:I also can't wait for spring, winter is the worst time foroutdoor buns - short days and bad weather.:disgust:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

Soo cute!

Alicia


----------



## Crystalballl (Feb 4, 2007)

They are adorable!!! So cute!:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 5, 2007)

Aww......your babies are so sweet and cute!! I can't wait to hear all about Spice's new girl!! 

:inlove:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 6, 2007)

That really ticked off picture of Zoey and theone where Spicers is looking like he's biting through the cage are toofunny!! 

Zoey captures my feelings about mornings.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL Carolyn! My thoughts about mornings too! Butwhen I leave before my parents and am at school before it even startsto get light... I am rightfully grumpy. 

Only 11 more days until Uno comes home!

And a few more days of hair pulling-frustrating computer engineeringhomework, LOL. This is my break from it today as I've been working onit for 6 hours and still haven't worked out all the kinks. :disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 7, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Only 11 more days until Uno comes home!


:waiting:



I'm sure you figured out what you needed to with your homework. Some days it comes easier than others.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 8, 2007)

You know, I would happily make the trip up there to see those babies.

Wallace


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh no you don't.. Alberta is WAY too far.. and company is not welcome... :whistling

He he, 6 DAYS!:happydance


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 13, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> 6 DAYS!:happydance






He's chompin at the bit for it!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 14, 2007)

THREE DAYS!ullhair:&lt;---- how I react whenI can't wait! 

Uno has a vet appointment on Tuesday at 4:30 for some blood work! WhenI told the lady that her name was_'Uno'_ she replied_'Uno, like the game?'_ and then she laughed when I say _'yes,Unolike the game'_.

Oh and I figured out another reason to call her Uno! She is my firstnon-solid colored bunny (considering that technically harlequin isconsidered solid)! Another first!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 14, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Uno has a vet appointment on Tuesday at 4:30 for some blood work! WhenI told the lady that her name was_'Uno'_ she replied_'Uno, like the game?'_ and then she laughed when I say _'yes,Unolike the game'_.


Hopefully it's not like ther uno version, Uno Attack, thoughyou could train her, lol. Then shout Uno Attack and she couldgive kisses or something. I always wanted to do that with mydog, but I figured it would freak people out.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 15, 2007)

TWO MORE DAYS!!! :bunnydance::balloons:arty::bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 16, 2007)

How many more hours? :colors::bunnydance::elephant::jumpingbunny::dancing::jumpforjoy::tantrum:

Pictures as soon as you get her home. PLEASE

Susan and the Gang:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll probably get to see her for the first timein about 19 hours! But I told Pet_Bunny I'd stick around until he gotthere so he could see Uno so I'm not sure when I'll be home! I'lldefinitely post some pictures of her when I can!

Now off to get everything ready for the baby girl.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ooo how exciting!:sunshine:Now we need pics as soon as she gets home ok?:wink


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2007)

:jumpforjoy: Argh I can't wait!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

Uno? Where are you?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 17, 2007)

:waiting::wink


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 17, 2007)

Uno's home! But sorry I only have one picture.She spent close to 5 hours on the road in the last 2 days and shehasn't traveled since her younger days so it's really stressful on her.I'm giving her the rest of the day to settle in but I might snap a fewpictures of her later. She is currently investigating her temporaryhome (a triangular pen with 8' sides). So much new stuff for one day!






Pet_Bunny got some pictures of her that I'm sure he'll post when he gets a chance.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 17, 2007)

She is a cutie! Welcome homeUno!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 17, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> Pet_Bunny got some pictures of her that I'm sure he'll postwhen he gets a chance.


When I get a chance. 322pictures.... :camera

I am worn out. Too tired to stay for thewhole show, so I leftbefore BIS (Best In Show).

First thing I got to do, is transfer themtomyhard drives (backups).Itis downloading right now taking about anhour. I won't be able do anything until tomorrownight, as I am busy during the day.
And this is suppose to bea long weekend for us. ullhair:

Rainbows!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 18, 2007)

I can see that she's very beautiful, Zoey will have some competition now for being the prettiets girl in your yard/garage .

I can't wait to see some more pictures :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 18, 2007)

The nick in her ear (a buck took a chunk out of her) that gives her personality.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 18, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Just look at that little white mouth! How is she settling in?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww look at that sweet girl!Spicewill be falling head over heals for her in no time.What isher personality like?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 18, 2007)

Well she isn't too sure and I can't blame her! Imean she's lived for years with the same owner and then suddenly shegets put into a carrier (she hasn't been shown in years) and shipped 3hours north only to be put in a different carrier and taken home with astrange person. But she is definitely curious!

On a good note she is eating well and pooping/peeing. I think it willjust take a while forher to settle in and I think once she is housedbeside Spice, she will calm down since she is used to having otherbunnies around.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww .....Uno's SO CUTE!!! I've officially melted with that grumpy little look on her face...hehe!!

I hope to hear that she's settling in soon...and I'm so glad Spice will have a new girl!! 

How exciting!!!! 

HUGS for all!!

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 18, 2007)

Look at that _head! _She is stunning, I'msooo moving to Canada and bunny-napping her! I LOVE her little mouth,and her high crown, and those little teaspoon ears.
:run: (catch me if you can, I'm on my way to 'borrow' her for a few years)


----------



## cheryl (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww she is such a pretty little girl,Spice is just going to love her!

I love this picture..:inlove:







Just look at the sweet little grumpy face!

cheryl


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 19, 2007)

Well 'Uno' is settling in well. She still isn'tsure about me but that's ok. She is so curious though! And she's eatingwell. She was skinny and I knew that but I was told it was likely dueto a feed change and I think she was right on with that. She leaves allthe pellets that were sent along and eats all the pellets I give herinstead. There's nothing wrong with the ones sent along, she justdoesn't like them. But that's ok for me! She likes what I have and shelikes her hay!

I think she's pretty confused, she's been uprooted and is now in alarge pen which is completely removed from the other bunnies. The goodnews though, she binkied! I didn't catch it on camera though. I can'twait to put Spice by her, I think she will like that company.

I brought her in and brushed her good earlier, she enjoyed it but was happy to be back in her pen.

But she's eating well and she is so adorable so I'm happy!

Oh and here's a picture of her from the show yesterday. Pet_Bunny took it, not me. But he sent it to me.


----------



## Blyre (Feb 19, 2007)

There's just something extraordinarily cuteabout lops. Uno reminds me of that expression about good things inlittle packages. 

Wallace


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

I love your buns! I adore Uno.


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

So...when does she get to meet Spice?? onder:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 19, 2007)

She has an appointment with the vet tomorrow andif all checks out and her blood work comes back good, then on WednesdayI will be moving Spice beside her.

More of Pet_Bunny's photos!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok so finally some pictures of her here. Thelighting SUCKS because she's living in the portable run in the garageright now but she is happy to have all that room to run around in, evenif she does keep landing in her water bowl, lol.


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, she is really stunning! I love those little ears!

I really hope she and Spice bond. How could he not love her? (and visa versa)


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 20, 2007)

Tsk, Oh Goodness! Look atUno! What a beautiful baby girl!!!! Boy, Spice andMocha sure lucked out with the pretty ladies they ended upwith. If I didn't know any better, I'd think you were on yourway to being a Lop Lover over all others. What a preciouslittle pumpkin. I'm so glad she's enjoying her hay and herpellets. It'll be no time before she falls in love with hermom. 

CONGRATULATIONS UNO! You couldn't've found a better home or mom. Let the Fun Begin!



arty:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 20, 2007)

Awe, thanks.:kiss:She is going to be spoiled.

I think my parents are lucky that there are no shows for a while! NowShannon has a doe on her for sale page that I've had my eyes on formonths. I would have had a hard time picking just one had she put herup before the show... although her name is Moca, so one name, 2rabbits? LOL.

She does run up to me but I have to move slow and talk to her quietlyor she gets scared. But boy she is one curious bunny! She can't resistcoming to investigate.

Oh and you caught me... I'm addicted to lops! Namely Hollands butthat's only because I can't have a Frenchie... or I'd be addicted tothem both! Had it been up to me, I would have brought 2 tri-coloredsand2 harlequin Hollands home this weekend and at least oneFrenchie....


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 20, 2007)

She embodies everything that is cute and endearing in a lop

:inlove:inkpansy::love


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 20, 2007)

hahaha...Yes, I've seen your love for Lops growand grow since we first met. Fauna would like to think shehas something to do with that. 

It's funny how they angle their ears sometimes, isn't it?They're so precious and once you've been bitten by the Lop Bug, it'shard to deny any and all of them. I can't tell you how I'vehad to basically yell at myself in my own mind when I go to a show notto get another. Lops and Flemish, in particular, I'dsay. Of course, I'll always adore a chocolate Polish becauseit was that Little Tucker Bucker that showed me that I could actuallyhave a rabbit and *knock on wood* give him/her a healthy happy life.

I love Uno's coat. I can just see how you are on your handsand knees trying to coo her over to you. You were so patientwith Zoey. Remember how sweet and innocent she was when youfirst got her - and then her personality absolutelyblossomed. Sometimes, with the look on her face, it's hard tosee where that sweet innocence went. 

I'm hoping and praying that Spice loves his new littlepumpkin. Sounds like you're doing everything right, as usual,in letting her get used to her home and you first. I'mlooking forward to seeing pictures of the two couples when the time isright. She rode 3 hours to get to you, and she is eating likea little piggy? That's great! Before you know it,she'll be in control of the whole warren if she keeps up thatpace. 

Give all the babies a kiss for me, blow one over to Uno if you haveto. All of your babies are so pretty. I love yourfamily photo album of them!

Much Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, she's beautiful! I LOVE hercolor! That is just gorgeous! Congratulations - Iknow you must be thrilled to finally have her home.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 20, 2007)

I swear she has already gained a little weightbut it's hard to tell. I only weighed her yesterday since I didn't wantto stress her out the first day. She is already bossy! She was nudgingme the same way the boys do when they want something (very forceful).It's hard not to love her, she is adorable and Hollands never losetheir baby looks!

Zoey is a brat but I love her anyways! She used to be so loving... andthen Mocha stole her from me... But again, she has thoseadorable lop looks that are so babyish, just can't help but love her.

Keep your fingers crossed for a good vet check today. ullhair:I'm a little worried just because of her age.

I really think I can make this work out with Spice. If not... can yousay a bonded trio? He he. But that would still leave me with Spice'sproblem so I'm going to try my hardest to bond them. You should see howdone up the divider panel for the run is. I added chicken wire to thebottom 18" on both sides to keep anyone from managing to get at theother (there is also a 2" gap between the wire layers) and then Iattached cardboard on top to prevent any climbing/jumping. 

P.S.- It is Fauna's fault that I'm addicted.I still want her... he he.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Feb 20, 2007)

Aw, you already added her to your avatar. 

Hey, if it works with Uno and Spice, their celeb couple name will be*Spuno* and Mocha and Zoey are *Moey*. Hee hee


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 20, 2007)

She's been in my avatar for a few weeks. LOL. That's a picture Shannon sent me before I got to see her in person.

He he, it's a good thing Mocha isn't name Bo, because I constantly say Moe Zo! I don't think Bo Zo would be very good.

My dad kept telling me to call Uno 'Girl' because then it would be Spice Girl...:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> My dad kept telling me to call Uno 'Girl' because then it would be Spice Girl...:foreheadsmack:


:laugh:That cracks me up. 

Hope everything goes well at the vet today. "...at herage..." How old is she? The set up soundsgreat! I hope and pray it works out with her andSpice. Think positive.

Fauna will never be yours, but if she could go anywhere, I know she'dbee-line it right up to you. She sends you herlove.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 21, 2007)

She's 5. It's just more concerning because she's upspayed. 5 isn't that old but to me it does worry me a bit.

Oh and her appointment was yesterday.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19063&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, I really RRRREEEAAALLY hope it goes wellwith Spice. Thanks for the update on the vet visit.Sounds like all is well. 

Fauna was 4 when I got her and she is also unspayed. I was stronglyadvised not to have her spayed at that age as it would be too muchstress on her and she was up there in years. I didn't have itdone. I figured it was best to leave well-enough alone. SinceTucker was fixed, I didn't have to worry about babies.

You might want to check with Pam Nock and some other vets for a secondopinion on the issue of her getting spayed.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 21, 2007)

I am thinking of it because she has to be putunder sooner or later to have her teeth trimmed anyways. My vet whospayed/neutered the other 3 is VERY fast at spays soI trusthim. And it will be my best bet on bonding her and Spice. I know Icould lose her, but I'd rather lose her on the table knowingIwas trying to keep her healthythan have to watch her die ofcancer.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 21, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> Oh and you caught me... I'm addicted to lops! Had it been upto me, I would have brought 2 tri-coloreds and2 harlequinHollands home this weekend and at least one Frenchie....



Congratulations! I don't know who isluckier, Uno finding a greatmomandhome, or yougettingan excellent bunny.Iknow Shannon was misty eyedwhen you were taking her. She is going tomiss Uno.

You guys are a bad influence to me. Being atthe show is bad enough, butseeingall thefor sale bunnies isreally tough. Some of the breederswere trying to sell me abunny. What is worst is seeingall the peopletaking bunnieshome. There were a few thatcaught my eye, and it makes itharder to resist.One of Shannon'sfrosty lop was tugging at myheart. And the orangebuck I wanted to gettwoyears agowas forsale. If I posted the for salebunny pictures, you guyswouldyell at me, "Why didn't you take himhome!" 

Carolyn's pictureofFauna ...pushed me over the edge. NowI wished I brought abunny homefrom the show.

Anyways, the question iswhenever to get Uno spayedor not. Hope some morepeople have replies, butoneopinion should bewithyour vet. Would he besuccessful and what does hethink of the effects after thesurgery. Also, ifyou start trimming teeth,that would be an on goingprocess. My Vet toldme to wait until Pebbles goesoff feed when herteeth really needs trimming.Hoping that may be a whileyet.Since everything isfine, I will leave itfor now.

Rainbows!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 21, 2007)

Someone bought that orange buck Pet_Bunny. I was talking to them before I left with my girl.

Yup, Shannon said she was going to miss Venus and I could tell Venus isgoing to miss her! She was so calm in Shannon's arms and she tried tojump out of mine.I felt so bad!

It is going to be up to the vet, but I am really considering spayingher still. As for her teeth, the hay she was on was Brome and it's notas tough as Timothy hay. Her teeth were not bad, she said a very tinybit overgrown so I'll see if the tougher hay will help trim her teethdown a bit. It's not bad at all and it's only on one side.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2007)

MBB: I respect your decision whatever it may be. It's a hard one to make.

Pet_Bunny, I wonder what Pebbles would think of a newfriend. onder: That's another harddecision. I feel your pain when you walk out of a rabbit showempty handed. It takes every bit of strength I can muster upnot to take one home.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 22, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It takes every bit of strength I can muster up not to take one home.


It does! I have gone to 4 shows and only one have I notcomehome without a rabbit! Once I brought Zoey home, now Reese, and once Ibrought Kathy's Romeo home for a week!

Oh yes by the way*Reese* is what I'm calling her, Unojust wasn't working for me. I was trying it out and it stuck. So it'sReese as in the peanut butter cup because her orange and tortingreminds me of one, LOL.

Pebbles has been getting on good everytime Pet_Bunny watches Coco... soa little boy should be no problem. Pet_Bunny was trying toresist this adorable Frosty buck Shannon had for sale.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 22, 2007)

Well I think it's safe to sayReeseLOVES veggies. I tripped over one of Spice's toys:embarrassed: (myhands where full, I wasn't watching where I was going) and sent Spice'sbowl of veggies flying into her run and she ran out and gobbled up justabout every veggie she possibly could before I got into her run. Thegood news, I already started her on veggies so no harm done.

Oh yeah, so I moved Spice into the garage into the adjacent run andalthough he acted exactly as I expected, it was not as bad as I thoughtit might be. He was even throwing the odd half binky in here and there!

When Reese came out of her box, they sat there stalk stillfor a good 2 minutes just staring at eachother!




This was Spice's reaction after he got over the inital shock...




And this is how happy Reese was to have company! (She was binkying every where last night.)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 22, 2007)

So the vet called with Reese's blood workresults. She said everything looks normal except one enzyme is a littlehigh. It has to do with the kidney's. She said high normal is 9 andReese is 9.3 but she also said it's nothing to worry about and to justkeep an eye out for her drinking too much or peeing too much.

Other than that all is normal and well! Yay!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2007)

Yay for healthy bunny!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 22, 2007)

Have your rabbits got their winter coats on?Mine never get to be so fluffy looking here because it never gets verycold. They look so plush! I know you said Reese was a bit skinny butshe must have a thick coat because she looks so cuddly and round :hearts

In that second video, that's exactly what Dodge would do if any otherrabbit went past her hutch, or if she was running around and she wentpast their hutch. He reminds me so much of her!

Nice videos! I love seeing your rabbits come to life :thanks:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 22, 2007)

Spice has a bit of a winter coat but not much,he hasn't been outside enough to get one! Reese has a very thick coatright now. She does look round but she is a little skinny.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2007)

OMG she's beautiful. I thinkher and Spice will make a very Lovely couple. I can hardlywait to see pictures of them frolicing together.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 22, 2007)

Aww!!! SO CUTE!! I just love your babies!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 23, 2007)

Just saw the videos. Mycomputer has being acting up again. Looks likeSpice and Reese are off to a good start.Reese is so cool and lady likewhile Spice was trying to attract herattention. 



Carolyn* wrote: *


> I feel your pain when you walk out of a rabbit show empty handed.


Thehard thing is,itwas too easy to take a bunnyhome,but to resist thattemptation was gutwrenching.My wife didn't to goto the show because she didn't want tosee the cute bunny faces, andme pleading her to getone. All the breederscouldsee it in me thatI wanted another bunny.Seems like I had asign taped to my back,"Looking for a new bunny." 
I didhavea petcarrierand some empty boxesin the car... just incase. :whistling



MyBabyBunnies* wrote: *


> Pebbles has been good everytime Pet_Bunny watches Cocoa... so alittle boy should be no problem. Pet_Bunny was trying toresist this adorable Frosty buck Shannon had forsale.


Cocoa is staying with usagain, at the end ofApril. :jumpforjoy:
She had a bladder infection afew months ago, andwas treated with some antibiotics. Herowners have to watch herdiet now.
It only takes a few daysfor the two to bond.Some fur flies, but nothing serious infights ... then the twosettledown, being the bestof buds.
Maybe that will be the time toconvince my wife get anotherbun. ray:

Rainbows!


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 23, 2007)

I am always amazed how holland lops seem to haveears growing out of the sides of their heads, rather than from the top!Reese is a perfect example of that .


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

They look so excited to meet eachother! I think they will make such a gorgeous couple!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Feb 24, 2007)

New pictures anyone? We fianlly got a cleannblue sky so I thought some nice pictures outside would do! Sorry aboutsome of the large sizes, I lost my good photo programs and photobuckethas either this one or a much smaller size.






Netherland Dwarf impression:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 24, 2007)

OMG, she getsprettier every day. 

:bunnydance:I love the last picture, how did yoy do it to get her nose and mouth pink.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww what a little heart breaker....she just has the most prettiest lil face :bunnyheart






cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Feb 25, 2007)

I do love that grumpy face! She looks like she owns you and she knows it.


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 26, 2007)

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> Awwww what a little heart breaker....she just has the mostprettiest lil face :bunnyheart
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I second that emotion. 

Great Picture, MBB! :blueribbon:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 2, 2007)

So no pictures of my bonded pair but a fewselect people got to see them on my webcam. I think I justupped the number of people who want to steal them now... Zoey even dida few flops on camera and so did Mocha. The binkies were a littleharder to catch, they always did it out of sight! This is the onlyvideo I got.

_(_*For those who think textbooks are useless:*_ take note that I found a new use for them.)_




Now for Reese.

Notice the tongue action? Hard to see though!
















I didn't have time to bring Spice in though so maybe next time!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 3, 2007)

You are going tohave to put a security system up around those bunnies to keep some ofthe loonies from the forum from snatching them! I'm not saying anynames but we all know there is areal crazy that would sneakright in and grab your babies and hustle them right off to Tucker Town!Oops!!! Did I say that! :shock: 

Laura, they look great! And I do love your new baby! You're doing agreat job with them, especially with trying to balance your heavyschool load and everything else. 

Keep up the good work! 

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm having a hard time trying to find the timeto study between cooing over them and cleaning cages! I swear if youall say Spice's cage today you'd swear it hasn't been cleaned in amonth! I just cleaned it 2 days ago and it was beyond filthy by today.

I think Spice has been having a few words with Reese.. he's a badinfluence! Today I was sweeping out her pen and she was completelyunder foot. I think I swept up more Reese than I did hay! She wasinvestigating my broom and yanking on the bristles and trying torun.:foreheadsmack:She sent the shovel crashing down when she nudged itso hard it fell over. She was running between my feet and every time Iturned to pick up some newspaper or cardboard to sweep under it, shewas on top of whatever it was I needed to move... I grabbed her inmid-air when she tried to jump into the pail I was putting all thesoiled hay and newspaper into.:scared:

Then when I went to sweep out Spice's, he constantly tries to run outthe pen door. Every time I'd look at him, he'd stop in his tracks andlook like "I wasn't doing anything!" and then he'd run away before he'stry again the next time I turned my back.

I spent more time shooing those 2 away than I did cleaning! Cheeky bunnies.

Some of you may have taken notice of Reese's somewhat fuller dewlap inthe last round of pictures as I have, I weighed her today and she's puton 40 grams in 2 weeks! It may not sound like a lot but when you'redealing with a 3.5 rabbit, that is pretty good!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 5, 2007)

I think this is the longest blog I have ever had with so few photos! He he.

But now to the subject... someone stop me! I really need to avoid for sale pages...

Shannon (where I got Zoey and Reese) now has 2 beyond adorable littersof tris/harlis in the nest box! And one is a BLACK MAGPIE HL. I betterpray it's a boy or I might not be able to resist! (Shannon, just refuseto sell me any more bunnies, he he.)

I also fell head over heals for this charlie sable point fuzzy lop but it looks like she was sold.. phew...


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 5, 2007)

I know you'll say no... but I want reese... she has the cutest head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 6, 2007)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> You are going to have to put asecurity system up around those bunnies to keep some of the looniesfrom the forum from snatching them! I'm not saying any names but we allknow there is areal crazy that would sneak right in and grabyour babies and hustle them right off to Tucker Town! Oops!!! Did I saythat! :shock:






:tantrum:Can't You EVER keep quiet?????? :growl:


----------



## Star Lit Rabbitry (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Laura!
Well I thought instead of lurking for once I'd post 
It's awesome to be able to see pictures of your four little ones! Your doing such an amazing job with them all!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Shannon. Man your girly has a majorattitude! I had her in to bond with her today and I swear she thumpedat me no less than 15 times when I moved towards her. Apparently shewanted nothing to do with me, he he... she is going to have it in forSpice, he he, he is so going to be taught a lesson by a rabbit half hissize.

She sure is the character, that's for sure and I think half the people here want to steal her!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2007)

Nah, definately more than half the people herewant to steal her. Some us us just know better than to letyou on to our plans.

Hi Shannon! You have some gorgeous buns!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 7, 2007)

Shannon should post pictures of her new litters.Yes I am in love.. lots of harli's, tri's, and a magpieharli (don't tell me it's a girl Shannon!).

Yes, Reese is lovable, she is adorable and just so much fun to watch(will be even better when I can touch her, he he). Oh well, that is asummer project.


----------



## Star Lit Rabbitry (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Naturestee!

I will certainly post some pictures of the new litters! Am hoping toget to that today as yesterday was clean day all afternoon but I didn'tget half the things done that I wanted too!


----------



## Star Lit Rabbitry (Mar 13, 2007)

Pictures as promised 
These guys were two weeks old on Sunday and are out of SLR's Kai ablack/orange tri buck and BMR's Latte a sable point magpie. There's twogirls and two boys one of each color.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 13, 2007)

They are ADORABLE! Oh man, need to keep in mind I have no more room! LOL.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey is your avatar Spice and Reese together??? 

What have I missed? Are they bonded? How is that going??


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 15, 2007)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Hey is your avatar Spice and Reese together???
> 
> What have I missed? Are they bonded? How is that going??


You missed Spice falling head over heals for Reese. Yup that's right,my 'unbondable, rabbit aggressive' buck absolutely adores Reese.

You missed this...




She even had Spice making the bed...




(Missed the start of the flop, but got him trying to adjust himself, lol.)


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 15, 2007)

Lovin that Spice! How handsome is that! Cute, love your vids!:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

My fave has to be the last vid.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 15, 2007)

That is ADORABLE. And such great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't get the videos.

I'm so glad Spice agrees with your choicefor his Queen. :highfive:

You must be so relieved. It seems as though it couldn't've worked out any better.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 15, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I can't get the videos.


:yeahthat For me, ittakes a long time to load,thenthevideofreezesduring play, so I just closethe window without seeing them.

Rainbows!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 18, 2007)

Sorry you guys, they worked for me. It was either a Photobucket glitch or your computers. :?

Yesterday's in cage bonding session. Long story but I can't fully bondthem until Reese is spayed (which I am definitely having done now). SoI will just continue short bonding sessions when I can manage it.

_"Mom... there's a GIRL in my cage!"_





















She follows him EVERY WHERE, they are inseperable for the most part.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2007)

Great pictures, they make a very good looking couple.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 18, 2007)

Hehe...looks like he can complain all he wants about her following him around...but in the end, he loves the baths. 

What an adorable pair...


----------



## Haley (Mar 23, 2007)

I missed the bonding updates! I am so happythings are working out for you. Spice looks so content in those pics.And I cant get over how beautiful she is. 

This is my favorite:






Look at those snuggle bunnies!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh Goodness! Look at those two!!!!!! How precious!! 

Ya done good, there, MBB! You were exactly correct in yourinstincts and your match-making skills. It's so great to seeSpice loving the married life. 

Perhaps you've had ideas to going back to be a two-rabbitMomma. Let's face it, you've got your hands full with 4rabbits now. 

Which couple shall come to Tucker Town to live forever. Orshould we not break up the family and send them all downhere? Yes, that's really the best, and most selfless thingyou could do - for sure!

urplepansy:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 23, 2007)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Oh Goodness! Look at those two!!!!!! How precious!!
> 
> Ya done good, there, MBB! You were exactly correct in yourinstincts and your match-making skills. It's so great to seeSpice loving the married life.
> 
> ...




:shock:Why do I have the feeling Tucker Town is a dangerous place to bring a rabbit?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 23, 2007)

Haley, I love that photo too. He sort of looks like he's saying "What? Can't a guy get a little love too?"

Carolyn, hands off my babies! I have no plans of going back to 2bunnies, nor do I plan to go back to 3! On the other hand, I reallyshould rescue your trio from Tucker Town... I hear they are treatedlike _animals_. 

They aren't 'married' yet. I've had a small set back with Reese and Ihave to get her spayed. She has her hormonal days... until she isspayed, I can't leave them together because Spice ends up chasing herwhen he's annoyed and I am afraid she will get hurt. I'll continue theshort bonding sessions though and take about a 2 week break to allowher to heal before starting doing very short bonding sessions again(Spice doesn't mount or chase her unless she prevokes him so 2 weeksshould be sufficient to start bonding again).


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 26, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


> Carolyn, hands off my babies! I have no plans of going backto 2 bunnies, nor do I plan to go back to 3! On the other hand, Ireally should rescue your trio from Tucker Town... I hear they aretreated like _animals_.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 26, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:Why do I have the feeling Tucker Town is a dangerous place to bring a rabbit?


Oh no, no, no!

You're bunny will love you FOREVER.

It's a guarantee or I'll keep the bunny until he/she does.

:sunshine:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 26, 2007)

*:shock:*

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :shock:Why do I have the feeling Tucker Town is a dangerous place to bring a rabbit?
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 27, 2007)

What a big mouth!






Just checkin in on you and your babies.:hug:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 28, 2007)

The bunnies are all well. No date is set for Reese's spay yet but my brother in law is planning it since he'll be taking her.

School is getting busy, finals start in 3 weeks! We've been trying toget ahead to avoid the last week being jam packed with assignments andstudying like it was last semester. No new pictures of the bunnies andeven though the snow is melting (it rained today) I wont be able to getany outside pictures until the end of April because by the time itdries up I will be in study mode!

Spring is here and I am in love... with more rabbits of course! Spring(as in the moderator, LOL) and I fell in love with this adorable blackmagpie Holland Lop, luckily she was in Vancounver or I'd have 5... LOL.She was so cute, I almost couldn't resist! Well for now I can look...just not touch but I might allow myself a Frenchie next year... we'llsee.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Mar 30, 2007)

Well Reese's spay is booked -- April 19. I'm anervous wreck especially conidering I have 2 finals on the 21st! I willbe so upset if she doesn't make it. The vet we have to waitand see but she may need to stay over night at the clinic because ofher age but she also may not. At least I have those 2 days off and canspend a lot of time with her while she's healing because that's almostat the end of the semester.

Keep your fingers crossed, I may be getting a new camera -- we'relooking at a Kodak EasyShare C875, a Canon PowerShot SD600, or possibly(and hopefully) a Canon PowerShot S3IS. The last one is AMAZING and hasawesome videos! And yes you guys.. it has sound.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally some new pictures. All 4 are finallyback outside and they all got to run outside today for the first timein a long time.

First off, my favorite photo of the evening...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice photos,:bunnyheartbut remember I want lots ofvideos when your new camera comes.

Fingers crossed that Reese's spay goes well.:clover::goodluck


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 28, 2007)

So Reese and Spice are becoming 2 peas in a pod!Reese never strays far from Spice, it really is cute. She hasn't beenspayed long but she is even better then she was before the spay so Ihave no concerns about continuing bonding them (Spice doesn't mount orchase so she is fine). So here's some pictures, FINALLY. (No new camerayet... still waiting...ullhair
















She never sits still!




















The mark on her belly is from the spay.






























And my ever expanding run... I just keep adding on and it keeps on taking up more and more of my yard... LoL.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

My God, Reese is even cuter than I remember! :inlove:

(It's been awhile!) 

Everybunny looks so happy! 

Any news on your trip with the bunnies? Where's it sitting? 



sas


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Sounds like bondingis going well, yay! Those two are really beautiful.Spice is my favorite:inlove:. 

Glad the spay went well. I bet you can't wait for a newcamera. I love mine, though, I can't seem to get video brightenough inside. I will be trying one outside real soon.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 28, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Anynews on your trip with the bunnies? Where's itsitting?


Unfortunately I had to cancel any plans I had because I was unable tofind anyone to watch the bunnies and I just didn't want to risk such along drive with bunnies who have never really been on the road, withthe exception of Reese in her show days but that was a long time ago.

Reese is adorable, she is little brat to catch mind you but it's sohard to get mad! Her hops are hilarious, I'm used to Mocha and Spice'shops who are so springy and big, hers look like they so much effort tomove, it's so cute.I guess that comes with the size! Itdoesn't look it but Reese is less than half Spice's size. According tomy new scale, Reese is 3 lbs 4 oz and Spice is 7 lbs 7 oz! There issuch a big weight difference.

Her spay went amazing, she was back to herself 2 days later and wasacting quite fine the day after surgery even. Oddly enough her activitylevel seems to have increased if anything. :?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 28, 2007)

I guess I forgot to add these as well! My otherpair, these 2 act more like a married couple -- they have oppositesides of the hutch. 

As you can tell, Mocha has a terribly hard life...















And my other girl that never sits still! It's like she's wired on caffeine 24/7.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 29, 2007)

:inlove: I just can't pick one pic or bun :shock:. They're sobeaut (yes-Beeute):wink.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

This is my favourite..







But all very pretty


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 30, 2007)

So my new camera camera came today! I love it! Here is a test video I took.





More to come tomorrow when I get to play with it when they are in the run.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 1, 2007)

*I HEAR YOU I HEAR YOU.:bunnydance:*

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> So my new camera camera came today! I love it! Here is a test video I took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## binkies (May 1, 2007)

Cute overload!!!!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 1, 2007)

Yes JadeIcing, now you can make fun of all thebaby talking I do to my bunnies... and the occasional lecture, he he.:crazinessI had the camera on Zoey and Mocha binkied behind me, you canhear me saying "Mocha,what did I tell you?Binky oncamera only!" :disgust:Now just wait until I figure out howto mute it... :brat:

This is Mocha enjoying the new sandbox shortly before Zoey jumped on top of him... should have gotten a bigger one, LOL.





Now Zoey...


----------



## binkies (May 3, 2007)

I have got to get a sandbox! All these buns looking so happy and comfy!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 4, 2007)

My new avatar with all 4 of the bunnies in it finally!


----------



## binkies (May 4, 2007)

That's cool!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

How cute are they. Those pictures made me melt. :hug1 *

MyBabyBunnies wrote:*


>


----------



## LuvaBun (May 5, 2007)

Somehow, don't ask me how, I have just caughtthis thread, and Boy am I impressed. From having two bachelor boys thatonly wanted their mom, to having two bonded pairs is just awesome. Welldone you!

And aren't they such gorgeous, happy bunnies? I am so pleased for you,and them. And your pics and videos are as wonderful as ever 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 5, 2007)

You actually managed to miss my almost endless supply of posts?! :shock:Now that's talent. Just joking.

I lucked out with both my pairs but more so with Spice and ReesegivenSpice's personality. But I can say it sure helps to knowhow your own rabbit will react to others so you can look for a rabbitwith a specific personality although a lot is still just plain luck.When I saw Reese and read more about her, for some reason I just newshe would be the one although those babies were oh so tempting, I'm sogladI stuck to my gut and got her.

I'm so lucky to have 2 such great pairs that were so easy to bond. Wellbecause Reese's spay was only 2 weeks ago they are not fully bonded andI don't intend to fully bond them for another 4 weeks so her hormonescan settle completely. But my gut feeling was right, she has notmounted or even tried to since her spay so it looks like I was rightabout her hormones!

I couldn't ask for anything more.:inlove:

And thanks, you know me -- addicted to taking photos and videos! Thenon-stop rain has halted any new photos the last few days and I need toget rechargeable batteries but then I'll be posting like the good ol'days.:dancing:


----------



## binkies (May 6, 2007)

I absolutely love your babies! They make me smile.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 6, 2007)

Well the rain finally stopped and it finallydried up enough to put them out in the run. But I've had thoughts ofbonding them into a quartet so I can let them all out to run together.So I took my run apart and reconfigured it into 2 pens (I love lovelove my run and how easy it is to move and change) and put all 4 out.

I was completely expecting Mocha to chase Zoey when he saw Spice (it'shappened every time for the last year that they've been bonded). Andgiven how Spice has reacted in the past to other rabbits and my pair, Iwas expected for a very territorial, aggitated bunny who would bechasing and biting Reese and trying to get through the fence to theother pair. Did any of this happen, nope, notta, not even theslightest! They went to greet each other at the fence but none seemedupset or territorial, I was shocked given the past experiences I've hadand Mocha and Zoey had never met Reese until today.

So most of these are of Reese because I was sitting in their run and she was more active than Spice, LOL.

The girls meeting for the first time...





The girls and Spice...





Spice looks so impressed, LOL!





Mocha really seemed interested in the other bunnies...










Tongue shot! The best one I've caught so far.















I was playing with the settings! So I turned everything but the grass black and white.










This one never sits still!


----------



## HoneyPot (May 7, 2007)

Great pictures!!! Won't it be fantastic if one day all 4 of them can be out togehter playing! 

What kind of camera did you get? The pictures and video are both so nice and crisp. 

Reese and Zoey are such cutie pies. I love their little squishy holland faces. 

_____________
Nadia


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 7, 2007)

I think bonding all 4 is a real possibility,I'll probably keep putting them out this week and maybe next weekendI'll try them together inside. It should be interesting with 2 malesand Spice and Zoey who really do hate eachother.

I got a Canon PowerShot A710 IS. I so love it. I had a FujiFilm beforeand hated it (never want another FujiFilm) but this one is so awesome,the shutter speed is good, the effects are cool, I'm just so happy!


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

Best of luck! It would be so awesome if they could all get along!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 7, 2007)

Didn't I say it would be like the good old dayswhen I used to swamp the forum with pictures?! LOL. This time I gotsome of all 4 but I was sitting in Spice and Reese's pen so I ended upwith more of them again. I'll upload a cute video later when I get time!

This my friends is what happens when they hear a treat container...















I really like this picture of Mocha (seriously he is theKingof flops)except that I took it through a wire fence which iswhat those grey lines are.





Zoey looked really comfy...





_"But mom! I want to go play with the other bunnies!"_





_"Does this angle make my butt look big?"
_





Now for Reese and Spice who are quite inseperable now-a-days. I didn'tcatch it on camera but I was watching them from the deck and Spice tookoff binkying, naturally Reese followed, binkying as well. It wasadorable.




















Spice kept flopping beside her, it was adorable (caught it onvideo too).


----------



## missyscove (May 7, 2007)

Aww! I just love your cuties.


----------



## naturestee (May 7, 2007)

Oh wow! Spice looks so happy. Great pics!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 7, 2007)

Aww, great pics! I love Spice, but Ihave to say that the name you chose for Reese is sooooo perfect,reminds me of Reese's Peanut Butter Cup, hee hee. I can't tosee the video of Spice flopping:colors:.


----------



## Haley (May 7, 2007)

I love all the news pics, Im just trying to catch up on your blog!

Between Reese and Zoey, Im really wanting a lop. They are just beautiful, look at these faces:












I just want to kiss those gorgeous girls! That would be sowonderful if you could bond all 4. Ive been considering trying to bondmy 4 as well. Its weird because I think my boys would all be OK withit, its Lucy that Im worried about. Shes just so much more territorialthan the boys-who are all pretty laid back.

Keep us posted as things progress. Im glad youre back on the mod squad now. Are you done with classes for the summer?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 8, 2007)

Reese's name suits her really well I think, I amso glad I changed it to that. I think it fits her so well and it's acute name. Plus my intention was to name her after the Reese's PeanutButter Cup so te whole food theme fits with my boys, lol.

I love lops.. couldn't live without them now! It's so funny becauseReese puts so much more effort into hopping and all than the boys dothat it is adorable. I guess those short little legs would be why, lol.

So here is the video of Spice flopping... watch hisfrontfeet![ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSWN7N2HnaY]Click Here[/ame]

Now here is Reese. Pay attention to her in the sand box, she kept doinglittle binkies and bunny 500's in it. It was adorable![ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVufbGNIM5c]Click Here[/ame]


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey everyone! No I haven't fallen off the face of the earth and forgotten about here, I just got lost, lol.

I thought I'd update everyone. My bunnies are all well and yes, I still only have 4. Reese and Spice are fully bonded and I've never seen such a close pair. I've found Spice's behaviour beyond shocking. With my other pair, Mocha will chase Zoey if I place another rabbit anywhere in sight of them and Mocha is pretty laid back so because Spice has always been rather agressive, I expected worse of him but he _does not even care_!:faint:

I've had Mocha and Zoey split up for 6 weeks or so. They get to go play together but I spend a lot of time working with her when she is alone and it's easier when Mocha isn't there. She's doing good and has learned she is not allowed a treat unless she lets me pet her. But she has gotten cage agressive since splitting them up (shocking behaviour since for a year and a half she never even tried to bite me once). So with the water bottle to reinforce that she can't lunge and I will not let her have her food (except hay) when she does it. She learned pretty quick when she had to sit and watch Mocha eat his veggies and she didn't have any.

Reese's coat is shedding out and she has baby soft fur coming in! I'm thinking it's the diet change helping since all my others have really nice coats. Time will tell! She's really looking good and healthy and she's put on weight to fill in her cute little dewlap.

The boys, well they are always great. Spice is so happy to have a friend and Mocha seems very happy to have a break from Zoey for a few weeks, lol.

As for me, I am good. I'm working with horses 6 days a week. I'm working for a former Olympian show jumper who is not normally around since she's showing her horses but I get left at home to help with barn chores and ride the horses at home so it is lots of fun. It's a dream summer job for me so I can't complain!

Um, what else? I went to see Tim McGraw & Faith Hill with their Soul 2 Soul II tour. It was really good! Definitely worth seeing.

Other than that, nothing is new! Hope everyone and their bunnies are well and that I haven't been forgotten yet.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 2, 2007)

We need some new pictures of your 4 Beauties.inkbouce:inkelepht::dancingorig:arty0002:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll try tomorrow, but I think my sister stole my camera! :XAnd they are heading out on Friday to their 'vacation homes' but I'm sure Pet_Bunny can swamp you guys with Spice and Reese pictures. 

Not to mention Spice, Mocha, and Zoey all got hair cuts. It's been so hot and with an end to their massive shedding no where in sight, I thought a good trim would allow the hair to come out easier and it would keep them cool. They kind of resemble sheep who were sheered a few weeks ago, LOL.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

Okay, sorry butI only grabbed a few. I was so busy and the mosquitoes were going after me like no tomorrow!

Spice & Reese










Reese unable to decide if she's a lop or an uppy eared bunny!





Mocha's "I'm comfy" look.





And this is Zoey who is still mad that I cut her hair, LOL!





Okay, now off to finish clipping nails and brushing bunnies.


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 2, 2007)

*I think your bunny is part anteater!!!!! All your buns are to cute.

MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> Tongue shot! The best one I've caught so far.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

When can I have them?


----------

